# what breed is this?



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

They are approximately 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Brown laced polish


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank u dear! I have several of those n different colors! . Got em as straight run n had no idea.


----------

